# handsome 10



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie! Happy birthday Holmes!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy B-day, holmes... this made my eyes well up... my heart-dog, Oggie was a beagle--went to the rainbow bridge at the age of 9 2 years ago. I still have a hard time talking about him.......
Holmes is such a handsome boy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday Holmes you handsome devil! Your children are darling, too!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Holmes! 

I had a beagle girl for 14 years, so cute, loved her to pieces.


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Happy birthday love Hermione:


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOLMES !!! *
YOU SWEET BOY YOU ​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a happy handsome fellow 

Happy 10th Birthday!!!

So glad you were there for him


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you guys.I am thinking about some special treat for him .He can;t have a lot of things,he get upset stomach very easy.Some chicken with little cheese on the top .


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Holmes !! Love the picture of him in the doll bed !


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thank goodness you were there. It was meant to be that he would be your baby. Handsome Holmes and that picture of him with the sweater is so sweet. I also love the first one and him sleeping in the bed. Such a great dog. 

Happy Birthday Handsome!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Mr Holmes you were a *very* cute little puppy and are so lucky to have the loving family who took you in. I can tell you love them as much as they love you.

You have grown into a very handsome 10 year old and we wish you a 
BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

A very happy birthday to the very dapper Mr. Holmes! Love the sweater vest.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday Holmes. You are absolutely adorable.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Happy 10th Birthday!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Have a great day Holmes. 10 Years young.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Handsome!  The puppy pictures are too cute!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Holmes! He is a very handsome boy!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope you had a great birthday Holmes and enjoyed your chicken with cheese topping!


----------

